# Rare Utah Ducks



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen or heard any rumors of rare ducks or sea ducks showing up here yet? I ask because I thought I saw an Oldsquaw on Saturday. I'm not sure, but I don't know what else it would be. 

Anyone else seen or heard of any interesting sightings?


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Your topic seems to fit. Ducks seem to be rare in utah as of late.  

That being said, I have seen what I thought was 2 old squaws and 1 scotter in the last week at farmington.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

I hunted with a guy, real weird fella and it seemed every year he would kill some weird diver out on the great salt lake in the middle of no where out there, old squaw, scooters, hen eider, they get in here, I'm sure very few and far between.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw a gadwall fly over someone's boat blind at 70 yards and it didn't get shot at, lately it's a rare duck in Utah that doesn't get skybusted at!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Old Squaw & Scoters are actually becoming more "common" here, meaning you'll usually see at least one of each posted here on the forum every year... Mostly from Farmington, GSL, or Utah Lake...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Surf Scoter was spotted up on the BRBR last month.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

My friend killed a hen black scoter about a month ago. it landed right in the decoys and we didnt even notice it until we stood up.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes there are lots of them around. I have had 5 of them in my boat this year already. 3 surfs, a longtail, and a barrows GE


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If we start getting specklebellies here I will be stoked. I have always wanted to shoot one, I know of a few that have been shot in Cache Valley over the years but they seem to be very rare. Maybe they get seperated from their flocks and follow flocks of Canadas down here. Awesome that some guys are getting into the scoters and oldsquaws.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jdub654 said:


> I hunted with a guy, real weird fella and it seemed every year he would kill some weird diver out on the great salt lake in the middle of no where out there, old squaw, scooters, *hen eider*, they get in here, I'm sure very few and far between.


The hen eider would be a first ever(shot or sighted) in Utah if its true. what kind of hen?? Pacific, Atlantic, Northern, Hudson? Scooters and Squaw's are indeed rare. however an Eider is freaking rare!!!! did this guy have a photo of his bird by chance??


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Billcollector said:


> Yes there are lots of them around. I have had 5 of them in my boat this year already. 3 surfs, a longtail, and a barrows GE


That's cool. You're on the GSL in an airboat, I presume?

I saw a Barrows Goldeneye at BRBR the first year I went hunting. I didn't even know they were a rare sight around here back then.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> If we start getting specklebellies here I will be stoked. I have always wanted to shoot one, I know of a few that have been shot in Cache Valley over the years but they seem to be very rare. Maybe they get seperated from their flocks and follow flocks of Canadas down here. Awesome that some guys are getting into the scoters and oldsquaws.


I love the specklebellies. Shot a bunch of them in Canada this year, they might be my favorite goose now. A lot of fun to shoot. You never know it could happen. Some of the flocks of lessers would have specks mixed in up there.

Just 3 days ago in West Jordan I saw a field full of Canadas with one lonely snow goose tagging along. Kind of interesting since I have never seen anything other than Canadas and mallards feeding in that field.


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

I got this white-winged Scoter at Salt Creek a few weeks ago.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

that is killer


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

DJS said:


> I got this white-winged Scoter at Salt Creek a few weeks ago.


I had a couple of those come through the decoys last year up at Bear River. I didn't shoot because I had no clue what they were. Now I'm kicking myself.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I have actually seen specs in good numbers over the last few years. Everything I have seen has been in central and southern Utah. I can't remember ever seeing any up north.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Everyone that has a facebook needs to like the BRBR. All of the bird watchers post info after spotting rare ducks. Interesting to see.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> If we start getting specklebellies here I will be stoked. I have always wanted to shoot one, I know of a few that have been shot in Cache Valley over the years but they seem to be very rare. Maybe they get seperated from their flocks and follow flocks of Canadas down here. Awesome that some guys are getting into the scoters and oldsquaws.


Cody. I shot a couple specks in cache valley 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > If we start getting specklebellies here I will be stoked. I have always wanted to shoot one, I know of a few that have been shot in Cache Valley over the years but they seem to be very rare. Maybe they get seperated from their flocks and follow flocks of Canadas down here. Awesome that some guys are getting into the scoters and oldsquaws.
> ...


Right on Dustin, you lucky bugger....I've always wondered why we don't see more because they are pretty common in the flyways on either side of us. Let's go find some more!


----------



## treedom (Dec 1, 2012)

Feel free to peruse this website

http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/PhotoIndex.html


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

mounted a hen black scoter 10 years ago that was shot on Utah lake


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

What about Harlequin ducks? I know there were those three last year along the causeway, but what about before then? My dad's coworker claims his friend shot one at Ogden bay about five years ago.


----------

